# Can you paint a helmet???



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

I bought a Fox Flux helmet from an online ODAT site for $35. I love the helmet, it fits way better than my Giro. The design on the other hand, not so much. I know most spray paints will eat styrafoam, but if I tape off all, but the plastic cover, can it be painted? I am not worried about the warranty, just structural damage. Any "constructive" assistance is appreciated.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes. I painted a few helmets back in the day. Water based is best from a not-damaging-the-structural-integrity standpoint. I don't know if they make water based spray paints anymore, but they did back in the mid to late nineties.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Most helmets are covered by a polycarbonate shell. In lay man's terms - LEXAN. You will need a polycarbonate compatible primer to make anything stick reliably. Off hand, Pactra and Tamiya have poly carbonate paints and primers. These are available from hobby stores. 

If I were to do it, I would mask the foam, sand the helmet shell with 400 grit, and paint on a thickish polycarbonate primer base from one of the two companies I mentioned. From there, I would proceed with acrylic and a protective top coat.


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

IIRC, the Flux has about 20 vent holes. Those are going to take a long time to get properly taped off. What color scheme is it and what makes you not like it?


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

bing! Thanks for the very informative help.

DParks It is the black/white one, but it has words on it. It isn't terrible, but the two other guys I ride with have the same one.....it's a little ghey.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Coach417 said:


> bing! Thanks for the very informative help.
> 
> DParks It is the black/white one, but it has words on it. It isn't terrible, but the two other guys I ride with have the same one.....it's a little ghey.


Then one of you needs to have a crash and break it :thumbsup: .

Way easier than painting, probably cheaper too.

PS, Tamiya Polycarb primer is very good, but eats polystyrene, be careful with it.


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

Take your friends helmet and leave it on top of the car after a ride. Problem solved and it is free to you. Then you don't have to paint yours. As an added bonus, it will be good for the economy as they will have to get a new helmet.

Buy a second helmet and mount your headlamp to your current Flux, turning it to a dedicated night ride helmet. Cover parts with reflective striping, changing the appearance.

As a real solution, you could try paint pens. Perhaps not as durable but will be easily controlled and require much less prep.

Or you could all wear the same helmets and riding clothes and act as though you are a sponsored team. Possibly still ghey, but ghey in large numbers looks professional.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've spraypainted a couple helmets recently. A Gyro Xen that I got for a great price but hated the color. I gave it a light sand and masked off the holes and straps & stuff then a couple coats of matte black. Looks great. 

The other was my old Bell - painted it orange for the hunting season with no prep at all other than a coat of gray primer. Both seem to be holding up fine with no cracking or peeling so far.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

DParks said:


> IIRC, the Flux has about 20 vent holes. Those are going to take a long time to get properly taped off. ...


That's a good point, but you counted the holes? :eekster: - someone got bored


----------



## Nenu (Jan 26, 2008)

Coach417 said:


> I bought a Fox Flux helmet from an online ODAT site for $35. I love the helmet, it fits way better than my Giro. The design on the other hand, not so much. I know most spray paints will eat styrafoam, but if I tape off all, but the plastic cover, can it be painted? I am not worried about the warranty, just structural damage. Any "constructive" assistance is appreciated.


Hi, you only have to choose a water-base paint and you won´t have any problem cause the protect desing of the helmet it´s the inner part ( in 90%) and the external shield only it´s more or less 10%. The spray paint it´s ok to paing and it don´t affect the security conditions of the helmet!

Bye!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Dude, if it's new, you can sell it on eBay for like $85-100. Do that and buy yerself another helmet (or two).


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> The other was my old Bell - painted it orange for the hunting season with no prep at all other than a coat of gray primer. Both seem to be holding up fine with no cracking or peeling so far.


That is such a good idea, especially considering that most of my bright orange / red / yellow shirts are layers and not outerwear. Winter project....


----------



## wuff (May 23, 2011)

Make sure to clean surface with mineral spirits, sand with 400 grit sandpaper. I would try Krylon Fusion.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

wuff said:


> Make sure to clean surface with mineral spirits, sand with 400 grit sandpaper. I would try Krylon Fusion.


x2 on that....i used Krylon Fusion on tons of plastic parts for my PC...really sets in nicely on plastic.

I would for sure give it a light sanding to get the clear coat off before you paint..i dont think you need primer with Fusion, not 100% on that though.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*DH / Supermoto helmet*

Here's mine. I like what my friend have done with the Manitou logo, he use some ghost letter
technique.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2005)

Use createx, water based paint. Found at art supply stores.


----------



## Goldenrevo (Feb 9, 2019)

I want to paint just my visor to my Troy Lee A2... would regular spray paint be fine? Would I need to sand it?


----------

